# Air trapped in cooling sytem



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I replaced a hose today. Filled the coolant back up. Ran the car for about 20 mins to make sure the temp was right and I had heat. I am worried about air bubbles somewhere in the system. What would happen if I have air trapped in there, would it come out through the reservoir tank eventually? Can anything bad happen to it?


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Check your owners manual, there is a bleed plug and procedure to do to let the air escape. If you do not have your owners manual, let me know..... I'll try to explain it


----------

